
Fun Fact of The Week -- How quickly do startup companies generate revenue? - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2011/11/fun-fact-of-the-week-path-to-revenues.html
======
brc
I would say the propensity for the average person to spend money on either
software or software services (ie, web subscriptions) has increased markedly
over the last couple of years.

Maybe that's a result of the App Store opening up people to the idea of paying
for software/services, as opposed to the old 'everything must be free'
internet model.

But to me the trend must be being driven by an increase in consumers willing
to pay, rather than by some dramatic ability of founders with more monetizable
business models.

